# Vancouver Canada Line Construction



## MrFSS (May 8, 2007)

*HERE* is interesting information on the new Vancouver transit system being put in hopefully by 2010.


----------



## rmgreenesq (May 9, 2007)

Looks interesting. As a former resident of the Lower Mainland, I wonder why they don't extend the line all the way down to the shopping malls in Bellingham, WA. 

Rick


----------

